# What's your first name?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought it might be interesting to learn people's first names! I know a few already, but not many.

Mine is Callum.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a rubbish name. My name is Anton Friedrich Wilhelm von Webernite.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, I suppose there's no harm in saying that my name is Jackson.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Alejandro (Alexander is the english version)


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, you probably deduced that mine is...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Webernite said:


> That's a rubbish name. My name is Anton Friedrich Wilhelm von Webernite.


I don't particularly like my name, but at least mine is real.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Ann...................


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't particularly like my name, but at least mine is real.


And at least mine isn't rubbish.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Adrien. I don't particularly like it (partly because it's too common), but when I hear the name some persons have (or some persons give to their newborn child), I feel like I was quite lucky


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Meaghan.



> Happy birthday. TOO BAD YOUR PARENTS SPELLED YOUR NAME WRONG


(-Couchie)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Meaghan.


That's spelled perfectly! How do you pronounce though? I recently came across the abominable, "Mee-gun", but I've always said it with a short e, "Meg-un".


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> That's spelled perfectly! How do you pronounce though? I recently came across the abominable, "Mee-gun", but I've always said it with a short e, "Meg-un".


I'm glad my name is not Mee-gun. I say it with a long a, but it's a long a that is similar to a short e and not very diphthong-y. The final vowel is basically a schwa. "G'n." Like so many words ending in N in American English.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> I'm glad my name is not Mee-gun. I say it with a long a, but it's a long a that is similar to a short e and not very diphthong-y. The final vowel is basically a schwa. "G'n." Like so many words ending in N in American English.


I think I can live with that.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Stephen {pronounced as if it were spelled Steven}.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Poled, really your name is Callum?, I have never heard of that name, do you know the roots? (since I'm not a native english speaker my question could be very silly )


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've always liked your name, Callum, and Meg's is spelled just right. Mine's Michael although Annie and some others call me quite different names.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

aleazk said:


> Poled, really your name is Callum?, I have never heard of that name, do you know the roots? (since I'm not a native english speaker my question could be very silly )


Indeed so! I was just on the cusp of a generation where "Callum" became an increasingly popular name in the UK - I haven't met many people my age with the name, but I hear lots of younger ones with it. It's originally Celtic and means "dove of peace", which I'm sure you'll all agree describes me with startling accuracy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Poled, really your name is Callum?, I have never heard of that name, do you know the roots? (since I'm not a native english speaker my question could be very silly )


Your right there Al a silly question its a pitty he carnt spell propper


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Indeed so! I was just on the cusp of a generation where "Callum" became an increasingly popular name in the UK - I haven't met many people my age with the name, but I hear lots of younger ones with it. It's originally Celtic and means "dove of peace", which I'm sure you'll all agree describes me with startling accuracy.


well, I like that aspect of your name. Jorge Luis Borges (I'm sure you know him) would be delighted with your name! (he loved all celtic stuff, in fact, he loved all english stuff, he even spoke ancient english!, see his grave in Geneva http://baires.elsur.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/borgesgrave.jpg)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Andante said:


> Your right there Al a silly question its a pitty he carnt spell propper


I have made that clarification because, maybe, in the UK, Callum is a common name (I could not know that, I don't live there!), as it seems to be the case.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Poled, really your name is Callum?, I have never heard of that name, do you know the roots? (since I'm not a native english speaker my question could be very silly )


There is/was a Brit actor with that name. I think maybe his surname was/is Scottish.

My given names are Robert Earl.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Lars . . . it's a Danish name (D'oh :lol


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Patrick, spelled Pat-Rik meaning The noble man. 

Last name : Wagner . Meaning Wheelwright


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Mine's Michael although Annie and some others call me quite different names.


 That's a secret!!

Mine is Ann then I started work in an office where there were three other Anns so I told them to call me Annie (I was called that at school).

The other Anns left so I went back to being Ann at work but I quite liked Annie so I use it on the internet.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Raul. 

Pronounced with a hint of roll on the "r" and a long, deep meditation on the "u." The final "-l" is optional, but an eyebrow flash is mandatory. 

A good rule of thumb is that you should pronounce it as if it were a mythical brand of superlative whiskey, which the gods have allowed you to drink only once, and you've just swallowed, and you're wishing the taste would last forever on your palate, and your head is a little giddy, and all the stress of a lifetime of ridiculous social pressures has drained from your body, and in awe you whisper, "Oh my God. Raul." 

That's how you say my name.


----------



## reffohelgnid (Mar 12, 2012)

Steven {pronounced as if it were spelled Steven}.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I don't particularly like my name, but at least mine is real.


I think it's very ---Gallic?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Mine's fairly obvious: Christopher.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My full first name is Roderick, but I go by Rory most of the time. 

What's cooler is that my middle name is Wolfgang.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hennie.
Originally short for Hendrik(je) [Henry/Henrietta], it can be used for boys as well as girls (like Pat). Common for boys in the part of the Netherlands I was born, more common for girls in the rest of the country (where we moved to when I was six). Confusion galore.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You've probably been wondering this whole time what my name is, spending hours trying to decode my online name using encryption breaking software. Well, in order that you don't have to wonder what my name is all the time because of how awesome I am, my name is Luke.

Yes, that's right: I'm that guy who knows a guy who knew Jesus. Now you can say that you kinda know a guy, who knows a guy, who knew Jesus.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

science said:


> Raul.
> 
> Pronounced with a hint of roll on the "r" and a long, deep meditation on the "u." The final "-l" is optional, but an eyebrow flash is mandatory.
> 
> ...


That's even better than my name...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Well, you probably deduced that mine is...


Wait don't tell me! it's *Graham*? 



Lukecash12 said:


> You've probably been wondering this whole time what my name is, spending hours trying to decode my online name using encryption breaking software. Well, in order that you don't have to wonder what my name is all the time because of how awesome I am, my name is Luke.
> 
> Yes, that's right: I'm that guy who knows a guy who knew Jesus. Now you can say that you kinda know a guy, who knows a guy, who knew Jesus.


My name is *Jesus*.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

In the French-Canadian tradition, I have FOUR.

Joseph, Yves, Paul, Pierre

Just call me Pierre


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine is John.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> My full first name is Roderick, but I go by Rory most of the time.
> 
> What's cooler is that my middle name is Wolfgang.


Actually, I have a funny story to tell about my middle name. At my high school graduation ceremony I told the lady saying the names beforehand that I wanted my middle name to be pronounced in German like it is supposed to be pronounced (so more like Volfgaang), instead of the horrible slant that American dialect puts on the pronunciation of that name. Needless to say, she butchered it.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hmm, now I'm wondering if any of our good mods will contribute to this thread. I know our old buddy Alma sure wouldn't; I really liked the guy but, man, talk about paranoia. At times it seemed like he thought someone was out to get him. There was an old 'picture of yourself' thread, too; he even blurred his face out of that one. Pretty weird. Haha, come to think of it that thread would be pretty interesting nowadays.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

My name is....see if you can find it. Well~should be obvious


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Hmm, now I'm wondering if any of our good mods will contribute to this thread. I know our old buddy Alma sure wouldn't; I really liked the guy but, man, talk about paranoia. At times it seemed like he thought someone was out to get him. There was an old 'picture of yourself' thread, too; he even blurred his face out of that one. Pretty weird. Haha, come to think of it that thread would be pretty interesting nowadays.


If anyone can use the internet to find my address knowing only my first name, I will give them the contents of my bank account.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> If anyone can use the internet to find my address knowing only my first name, I will give them the contents of my bank account.


They would also know that you live in Oxford, England as noted under your avatar.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> If anyone can use the internet to find my address knowing only my first name, I will give them the contents of my bank account.


Searching for "Callum" and "Polednice" together pops up plenty of results, including your full name _Callum James Hackett_, which you have apparently posted all over the place already. We also already know you live in Oxford, so running the name and city through a web-based UK person finding service is a trivial matter. These two results in particular look promising:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Allow me to quote myself with a little helping emphasis:



ME said:


> If anyone can use the internet to find my address knowing *only my first name*, I will give them the contents of my bank account.


Whether or not I've revealed too much other information on the web is irrelevant to the topic of this thread and Alma's concern that a first name is too much.

I'd be interested to see what that database says though - could you PM me the addresses it gives?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> If anyone can use the internet to find my address knowing only my first name, I will give them the contents of my bank account.


I bet you're not bothered, it's an overdraft, right? :devil:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Allow me to quote myself with a little helping emphasis:
> 
> Whether or not I've revealed too much other information on the web is irrelevant to the topic of this thread and Alma's concern that a first name is too much.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what that database says though - could you PM me the addresses it gives?


Do you use a proxy? If not, then first name and IP address would be enough, assuming the one looking for you had enough money to convince your ISP to give up your other info.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Carlos Eduardo. Those are my names. But if you don't like them, I can change them.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Lou, short for Louis.

And if anyone looks me up by my name, ISP, information from other sites, or whatever; I'll buy them a beverage of their choice at the local cafe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I have made that clarification because, maybe, in the UK, Callum is a common name (I could not know that, I don't live there!), as it seems to be the case.


I was only jesting aleazk


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> Do you use a proxy? If not, then first name and IP address would be enough, assuming the one looking for you had enough money to convince your ISP to give up your other info.


Don't know. The information I use online is my university address, by the way, which is a central address; not a specific house. My home address is elsewhere in the country.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Ken - as may be obvious from my signature


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Searching for "Callum" and "Polednice" together pops up plenty of results, including your full name _Callum James Hackett_, which you have apparently posted all over the place already. We also already know you live in Oxford, so running the name and city through a web-based UK person finding service is a trivial matter. These two results in particular look promising:


This is really scary and why I don't give out my name to the "public" on the internet. I think Kopachris must work for the *C.I.A.* watch yourself my dear piggy you don't get "extraordinary renditioned".


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> This is really scary and why I don't give out my name to the "public" on the internet. I think Kopachris must work for the *C.I.A.* watch yourself my dear piggy you don't get "extraordinary renditioned".


You ain't just a-kiddin.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

My real name is Couchie.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

My first name is Bryan. It's a fairly common name in English-speaking countries, but the more usual spelling is "Brian."


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> My first name is Bryan. It's a fairly common name in English-speaking countries, but the more usual spelling is "Brian."


Bryan is the Irish spelling I think.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You can tell Polednice is from England with a name like Callum. You don't get that in the States. Mine is Joshua.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Is your name something like Joshua Willard Clemens III? If so, I can tell you're from the States.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not quite. My father's name and my mother's maiden name are not common whatsoever in the States.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm disappointed, although I was suggesting Willard as a middle name, not that your parents combined their surnames.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Webernite said:


> Is your name something like Joshua Willard Clemens III? If so, I can tell you're from the States.


Ha, where are _you_ from? I've never heard a name like that. Maybe it's a regional thing.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Webernite said:


> I'm disappointed, although I was suggesting Willard as a middle name, not that your parents combined their surnames.


Aha, I realise that, just stating that neither side of my family has had such names so it is unlikely of me obtaining one upon birth.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Ha, where are _you_ from? I've never heard a name like that. Maybe it's a regional thing.


...London.


----------

